

"All Windows" Exposé is back in OS X Mountain Lion [Image] - pkamb
http://i.imgur.com/bFBwr.jpg

======
pkamb
Mac Rumors topic (source of image):
<http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1365961>

Via (of all people) creator of FoxTrot, Bill Amend
<https://twitter.com/billamend/status/212652549872951299>

